# just bought my first Sigs, suggestions on trigger work?



## grayson71 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and so far everyone has been great. 

I just picked up a P226 and a P229 in 9mm. I couldn't make up my mind so my dealer offered me a deal if i bought both, so here i am the proud owner of 2 Sigs.

My question is this. I have been reading about trigger work that can be done smooth out the DA and well as some work that can be done to the SA. There is some creep in the trigger of both guns and I would like to know if anyone has suggestions on what can be done to improve the trigger action.

thanks

Jim


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

SIG Custom Shop is probably the first place to look.
Custom Shop Services

Next would be maybe Grayguns:
Grayguns by Bruce Gray

They are the popular ones on SIG forum.

Lateck,


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I hate to ask but, have you shot them yet?

Triggers will smooth out on their own thru use. Might save yourself some money.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> I hate to ask but, have you shot them yet?
> 
> Triggers will smooth out on their own thru use. Might save yourself some money.


Plus 1. My Sig 239 was a little creepy at first but got better with useage. Same is true of my Beretta 92 which went from good to real good. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
JMHO, Eli


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> I hate to ask but, have you shot them yet?
> 
> Triggers will smooth out on their own thru use. Might save yourself some money.


Another +1. My 229 (95') has one of the best triggers in my collection. The SA is next to, or just above my SA 1911 with a trigger job. The DA is just a little heavier than my Python, and almost as smooth. The 229 has actually became my EDC after learning the DA to SA shooting.

This reminds me, I need to start a thread showing off my new (to me, its 20 years old) facktory nickle 220.:smt033 Which also has a sweet trigger.

My suggestion is to buy snap caps and shoot the shit out of light switches and door knobs, AKA, Practice by dry fire.


----------



## grayson71 (Mar 14, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for the suggestions, i will let it break in and then go from there.

thanks to all


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

What about trigger work on a Mosquito? I realize it's less critical, but the creep on this trigger is huge. Gun is 2 months old and has about 1400 rounds through it, so it's definitely broken in. I'd just like to tighten it up, if possible.

Is this something a local gunsmith could probably handle?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

ronmail65 said:


> What about trigger work on a Mosquito? I realize it's less critical, but the creep on this trigger is huge. Gun is 2 months old and has about 1400 rounds through it, so it's definitely broken in. I'd just like to tighten it up, if possible.
> 
> Is this something a local gunsmith could probably handle?


I don't think you can do much about the creep in your Skeeter. The P-Series can be worked over, but don't know of any way to change that in yours. I could be wrong.....


----------

